# Blue Eyes in Boers?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Just wondering why its okay for mini goats to have blue eyes and not the boers.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Well its part of the breed standard and a lot of the culls were written to make the Boer the hardiest breed possible. Blue eyes don't contain as much pigment as brown ones. This makes it rougher for them in sunnier climates , like those that the Boer originated from.


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Pygmies aren't supposed to have blue eyes either.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks, never though of it that way.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Only breed that has blue-eyes in the standard is Nigerian Dwarfs. Any other goat that has blue-eyes was crossed somewhere in their lines with a Nigerian. Mini breeds like Mini-Nubian, Mini-Oberhasli, Mini-Manchas can have blue-eyes too though there is some debate in mini breeders whether they should be allowed to be blue-eyed. I personally think its ok.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fainting Goats can have blue eyes but alot of the old time breeders won't have anything to do with blue eyes or color. It's all brown eyed and black and whites mostly for them.


----------

